# Steam tips on Fracinos, who's tried what?



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Interested to know off anyone has experimented with different tips. I started off with the full on commercial style 4 hole tip on my little gem but it was just too much for small quantities of milk so ordered a 2 hole Fracino tip from espresso underground. When that arrived I noticed the holes were smaller, 1mm, so the 4 hole tip must be 1.5mm. The 2 hole is ok, but I'm just not getting decent quality microfoam without lifting the tip high enough that it also introduces a little too much froth.

Anyone tried the 4x1mm or any other alternative tip to get better results?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Just got the 4x1 only used it once but it seemed just right for me. Couldn't work with the 2 hole.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Just got the 4x1 only used it once but it seemed just right for me. Couldn't work with the 2 hole.


I found the 4x1mm the best compromise overall. The 2x1mm stifles it too much. And the 4x1.2 is crazy. U also tried a 3 hole one from Tidaka in Germany but I think it didn't offer any benefit over the 4x1mm.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone offer a source for the 4x1mm? I'm having the same issues.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone else found that every tip without fail allows milk to enter the thread and effectively weld the tip in place with burnt milk?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Wombat said:


> Has anyone else found that every tip without fail allows milk to enter the thread and effectively weld the tip in place with burnt milk?


Do your tips not have the silicon ring? That tends to hold off the milk.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

About halfway down the tip? Yes they do. Wonder if I'm not putting them on tightly enough - I only hand tighten them


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

My tip has the ring at the top of the thread and when hand tight, it provides a barrier


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Wombat said:


> Can anyone offer a source for the 4x1mm? I'm having the same issues.


http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/FRACINO_STEAM_WAND_TIP_4_X_1MM_HOLES_p/fr1001.htm


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/FRACINO_STEAM_WAND_TIP_4_X_1MM_HOLES_p/fr1001.htm


Yup. That's where I got mine.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Depending on when you got the machine the thread is either on the wand or on the tip. Later ones have the thread on the tip. You can change the wand too. Londinium sell the new tips with the thread on them and that wand.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Depending on when you got the machine the thread is either on the wand or on the tip. Later ones have the thread on the tip. You can change the wand too. Londinium sell the new tips with the thread on them and that wand.


Replaced the wand on my Cherub with the Londinium wand. It had a better finish and steaming was less violent than the factory fit Fracino offering


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Well there's an improvement with the four hole I'm pleased to say - although that's coupled with the realisation that there's a little 'bump' in steam pressure after 5 seconds or so which needs purging rather than my current routine of just clearing the bit of water accumulated in the wand.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> My tip has the ring at the top of the thread and when hand tight, it provides a barrier


Hmm, mine doesn't. Guess it's time to look at a new tip or arm - thanks for the tips! (Pun intended)


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Just received my 4 x1mm tip from Espressounderground today, crikey what a difference!

Glad I had the posts in this thread to source the tip only, the Londinium complete wand option was a touch pricey at the £50 mark.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

We also sell the tip only, but it won't fit an old wand as thread was external, now internal on wand ☕


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

The complete Londinium wand is still on my wish list. Current wand & tip are the older style, with the burnt milk making its way down into the threads. I'm hearing the updated version avoids this.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

You probably know, but the old tips are chrome over brass whereas the new ones are solid stainless


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Ah right, I'd noticed the different finish this morning. Also observed a bit bubble from the threaded area during the cleaning blast, must need to tighten up the tip a bit more to seal against the rubber seal...


----------

